# First post, L shaped bar top question



## bigduke6 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello, I'm along time reader who is finally jumping on board. I started doing rustic log furniture a year or so ago. I am building an L-shaped log bar and will top with two 3 inch mirrored white pine slabs. They have been stored and aged (4 years) so I don't have moisture worries. My question is how to get a perfect 45 degree cut and the best way to join the 2 slabs. I was thinking biscuits and maybe pockets screw underneath. I have seen other mechanical devices they use for counter top joints but don't know if thats applicable with the depth of these slabs. I thank you for any guidance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the club. 

You can't count on the bar to be a perfect 90 degrees so forget the angle. Lay each piece you are going to use for the top on top of the cabinet and mark a line from the inside corner to outside corner of the cabinet on the underside of the top. Then do the same for the opposite piece you are going to use for the other side. Then set up a straight edge for a circular saw and make the cuts. Measure the distance from the base of the saw to where the blade cuts and clamp your straight edge that many inches from the line. It should then cut exactly on the line you marked and will fit.


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

Make your cuts like steve suggest... But if it's 3" thick I know my circular won't do it, so I would do as deep of a cut possible then finish the cut with a hand saw staying to the waste end of the kerf of the circ saw. Then finish up with a router with flush trim but.

As far as joining ...a domino joiner would be ideal, but a spline joint would be just as good.

Use your router and slot cutter bit


----------

